# Car service in Dublin 15



## annR (6 Nov 2006)

My Opel Corsa needs a service.  Can anyone recommend a reputable garage in Dublin 15?


----------



## triona (6 Nov 2006)

Hi Ann,

If you don't want a main dealer, then there's a garage opposite the church in Blanchardstown village. Their number is 018203386. I used them for a few years when I lived in the area and found them reliable and reasonable.

Hope this helps, Triona


----------



## Guest108 (6 Nov 2006)

Theres a gut in Mulhuddart just beside the graveyard there called Advanced something or other. He's open Saturdays which is a big bonus for a mechanic as its so hard to get anyone to have a look at a car at the weekend.
Dunno the number but im sure if you call up there im sure he'll book you in. Quite reasonable too.
If you go across that little bridge there from clonsilla, go straight up and just before you head right into damastown Ind Est., there is a red and yellow sign pointing to his premises.


----------



## stephen1381 (7 Jul 2009)

Can anyone recommend a garage in Blanchardstown or surrounding areas for a car service at a good price? Thanks


----------



## gipimann (7 Jul 2009)

There's a guy who works down near the Hospital called Aidan English, who has a good reputation.  Think his details have been posted here before, if you search you may find his phone number.

No connection to him myself, my father and brother use him regularly for their car services.


----------



## sparkeee (7 Jul 2009)

yes i have no connection to uncle Aidan either.


----------



## niceoneted (7 Jul 2009)

I used a guy few times in Rosemount business park, Alan Gilmore  01 8665997, he came to me recommended and I was happy with work and cost. Used a different guy nearer my house  last time and was totally ripped off, so it's back to Alan for me - even if he is 25 miles from me.
No connection only satisfied customer.


----------



## shesells (7 Jul 2009)

Discount Tyres and Auto in Rosemount Business Park are great. Last service I had they did for €60 less than the next cheapest quote. The guys are really helpful up there and have sorted problems for this damsel in distress on more than one occasion. www.tyres4less.ie

No connection at all, just a very satisfied customer.


----------



## bob (7 Jul 2009)

Try Sejim motors out the clonnee bypass beside the petrol station on the right hand side of the road. I have always found them good.
01-8252644


----------



## amtc (25 Nov 2010)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread - but Aidan just serviced my car...was quoted one price and charged €40 less. Very happY!

8205757


----------

